# roman blinds



## Knucklez

i was thinking of making my own roman blinds for window covers.. but i am having trouble finding a source for the hardware. 

does anyone know where i can buy those string locking mechanisms, or idlers that the string rolls on? also the horizontal stringers that run every few inches (bars) in this type of blind. 

any help would be great, thanks!

Knucklez


----------



## Knucklez

here was what i found on ebay.. the following stores sell roman blind hardware items:

workshop4u

Curious Curtains By Kara

Buyers Gallery Blinds and Parts

** if you make your own roman blinds, please post a DIY "how to" 

Knucklez


----------



## Knucklez

Canadian source:
http://www.windowblindsparts.com

American source:
http://www.draperysewingsupplies.com/Roman-Shade-Supplies-s/1.htm


----------



## Knucklez

here is a video on the subject
http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/dc_windows_shades_blinds/article/0,,HGTV_3543_1939431,00.html

:thumbup:


----------



## DepotDweller

now THATS what I call DIY! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knucklez

well, out of necessity. blind companies here around town start at $100 for a 2x5 window. and if you want more selection of the drapery colour/texture/style, then the price quickly jumps to $300. and there are lots of stores that i checked out that agree with this philosophy, so there must be a market for it.

unfortunately, in my house this would mean > $2000 in curtains. so i think its worth it to "at least try" to make my own curtains. i will make one and assess the quality and look, pros/cons. 

if the DIY roman blind is reasonable and looks great, i'll go ahead and do the entire house. i figure the cost should be <$500... so that is worth it to at least investigate the situation.

Knucklez


----------



## penny.xu

DIY,so you should know all the accessories about the roman blinds,list as below:
Head rail ,bottom rail, cord lock, carrier,pull cord,tassel.


----------



## Knucklez

yes, thank you i know about those. 

actually, i ended up getting all the hardware bits from ebay. any wood i needed i got from HD.

all fabric came from a large local fabric supplier during their summer sale 

lots of choices! entire house with custom roman blinds probably less than $500 (budget for project still on track), the quoted price we had was $300 per window and i have 14 windows!

will post more when project is 100% complete.

ps. i got sufficient "how to build like a pro" information by going to a blinds store and viewing the construction of the finished product up close in all detail.


----------



## DIYtestdummy

I almost went that route. Still trying to talk my wife into buying a sewing machine and learning how to sew. ME - I am good at tangling sewing machines and fishing reels!

I ended up ordering faux suede roman shades from Bed Bath & Beyond for $15 a piece for 48x64". Took a little trimming on the headers, but I'm satisfied and not out $600.

Thanks for the info and the footwork - it may still be of use for the rest of my windows.


----------

